# hasret



## Kalkaan

Bonjour 

Il y'a un mot d'origine turque que je n'arrive pas à traduire en français. Il s'agit du mot HASRET. C'est un nom qui exprime une envie terrible de retrouver une personne/un pays qui se trouve loin, qui nous manque beaucoup, ce qui inflige par conséquence une grande souffrance.
On dit souvent _souffrir du HASRET._ J'espère que c'est clair.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## pdmx

nostalgie ??


----------



## Kalkaan

Il y'a de la nostalgie mais ça n'exprime pas tout.


----------



## itka

Peut-être le verbe "languir (de)" ou "se languir de"... mais le substantif "langueur" ne me semble pas avoir un sens correspondant.


----------



## Kalkaan

"se languir" met plus l'accent sur l'attente j'ai l'impression.
Après tout il n'y a peut être pas d'équivalent, mais s'il y'en a un je veux le découvrir!!!


----------



## Hurt

Est-ce que l'expression "avoir le mal du pays" exprimerait ce que tu veux dire? 

À mon avis, cette expression met l'emphase à la fois sur l'ennui de la personne qui souffre du mal du pays, et sur le petit pincement au coeur qu'on ressent en pensant aux choses qui nous donnent le mal du pays.


----------



## Kalkaan

Cette expression correspond bien lorsqu il s'agit d'un pays mais on ne peut pas l'utiliser pour une personne. 
Imaginez un homme vivant très loin de sa bien aimée qui lui manque énormément. Qu'elle serait alors son sentiment? Comment décririez vous ce qu'il vit?


----------



## Xence

Kalkaan said:


> Bonjour
> 
> Il y'a un mot d'origine turque que je n'arrive pas à traduire en français. Il s'agit du mot HASRET. C'est un nom qui exprime une envie terrible de retrouver une personne/un pays qui se trouve loin, qui nous manque beaucoup, ce qui inflige par conséquence une grande souffrance.
> On dit souvent _souffrir du HASRET._ J'espère que c'est clair.


Le meilleur mot que je connaisse, personnellement, tu l'as déjà utilisé (et même souligné) dans ton post: manque.



> Faire cruellement défaut sur le plan affectif. *Manquer à qqn.*
> 
> _Le plus beau jour du voyage sera celui du retour. Tu me manques essentiellement, et pourtant je ne puis me repentir de ne pas t'avoir amenée_ (Michelet, _Journal_, 1834, p. 750).
> 
> _Fauchette_ [_la chatte_] _m'a manqué, durant nos voyages, presque autant que Papa_ (Colette, _Cl. ménage_, 1902, p. 73).
> 
> _Par de belles journées comme celle-ci me revient le désir de voir Paris; c'est bien peu dire: ce désir qui est toujours en moi atteint dans ces moments-là, une acuité terrible. Notre ville me manque non comme une ville, mais comme un être_ (Green, _Journal_, 1943, p. 12).


----------



## Kalkaan

Oui c'est le verbe qui exprime le mieux l'idée de HASRET. 
Mais une pharse du type _Senin HASRETin beni öldürecek (= Ton HASRET va me tuer?)_ est difficile à traduire en Français? Je cherchais un nom qui puisse le remplacer.

Merci encore!


----------



## Xence

Peut-être _chagrin_ ?
Mais il me semble trop fort...


----------



## Kalkaan

Là c'est le sens de chagrin qui ne correspond pas à celui de HASRET. Loin de sa bien aimée, peut on dire qu'on vit un chagrin d'amour?


----------



## mrayp

Je pense aussi que "manque" est le meilleur choix. Pourquoi ne pas dire "Le manque de toi va me tuer"?


----------



## Nicomon

Bonsoir,

Comme je ne sais pas faire la nuance entre ces mots, je suggère à tout hasard...  
mélancolie?  / spleen?  / vague à l'âme?

Est-ce que l'un ou l'autre conviendrait? 

Sinon, j'aime bien aussi  « le manque de toi »


----------



## Kalkaan

NICOMON, les mots que vous proposez (mélancolie? / spleen? / vague à l'âme?) décrivent en partie ce sentiment de HASRET.
Sinon "le manque de toi", si cela se dit bien sûre, semble le mieux approprié.


----------



## pdmx

Kalkaan said:


> "le manque de toi", si cela se dit bien sûr...




Pour moi cela ne se dit pas vraiment.
Je ne connais rien au turc donc je ne peux que deviner ce que vous cherchez vraiment, mais en revanche je traduis d'autres langues non-européennes et il faut parfois renverser complètement la phrase et sa structure pour exprimer ce que l'on veut...

Vous pourriez peut-être dire :
_Ton absence me tue_
_Tu me manques tellement, et cette souffrance me tue_
_Tu me manques tellement, j'en mourrais_


----------



## Kalkaan

pdmx said:


> Pour moi cela ne se dit pas vraiment.
> Je ne connais rien au turc donc je ne peux que deviner ce que vous cherchez vraiment, mais en revanche je traduis d'autres langues non-européennes et il faut parfois renverser complètement la phrase et sa structure pour exprimer ce que l'on veut...
> 
> Vous pourriez peut-être dire :
> _Ton absence me tue_
> _Tu me manques tellement, et cette souffrance me tue_
> _Tu me manques tellement, j'en mourrais_


 
Je suis entièrement d'accord avec vous quant au renversement nécessaire pour exprimer une même idée.
Vos traductions sont belles (je les garde ;-). Je pense qu'il n'y a pas d'équivalent en français et cela confirme ma première conclusion. Mais heureusement il y'a les techniques de traduction qui permettent de se sortir d'affaire.

Merci à tous!


----------



## tulpan

Hasret= Un manque ardent

Le manque et le desir ardent de toi va me tuer (S'il s'agit d'une personne)

Le manque ardent/violent de son pays va le tuer (S'il s'agit d'un objet)


----------



## Nicomon

Je continue de penser que « le manque de toi » tout comme « le manque de l'autre » est joli, et ma foi... très usité. Il suffit de le « googler ».

La poésie permet des écarts de la norme, non?  

Il me vient en tête « le mal de toi » et cette chanson d'Adamo : http://fr.lyrics-copy.com/salvatore-adamo/le-mal-de-toi.htm

Je trouve plus poétique de dire... « le/mon manque de toi me tuera » que « ton absence me tue », qui me semble un peu banal. 

Mais bon... des goûts et des couleurs, on ne discute pas.

Edit : Je n'avais pas lu la réponse de Turpan


----------



## Kalkaan

Hmm hmm ça devient intéressant


----------

